# Renting during residence transition?



## thouofaninch (Apr 13, 2012)

As I posted in another thread re. fully relocating and property purchase, I am now considering the logistics of transferring certain possessions from Italy, where I live and reside, to a Portugal interim rental property before buying somewhere.

I am exploring the possibility of moving to a Portugal rental while I am completing my rental obligations in Italy: essentially hoping for a couple of weeks or so rental overlap period in both countries.

I imagine certain registrations are necessary in order to rent a property. If so, could someone advise exactly what? Fiscal code, for example and/or bank account etc? And would such documents be obtainable without a contract of employment (even if this were in the pipeline - my move is fairly contingent upon finding an offer of work in a language school). 
I can see that this would be different if I were looking to buy straight off, but like many here planning a move, I'm seeking to rent before buying.

Thanks for any forthcoming advise.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Fiscal number must be obtained in person but can be registered to your Italian address, bank a/c can be opened once you have a fiscal number and again with an Italian address you just change both when you make the move.

You might find Portuguese Banks in Italy they can open an account for you and obtain a temporary Fiscal number but be aware that Temporary number can be a nightmare to turn into a Permanent one


----------



## thouofaninch (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks, again, CM. 
On the back of response, what is the name of the office to get fiscal no. from, and what other docs will they wish to see? The usual - birth cert, passport etc?
(I'll be in Lisbon next week)


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Finanacas office i.e. any tax office only Passport reguired and 7€ or the Loja da Cidade


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Should add that for opening a Bank a/c more reguired this is typical of most banks
Account Opening - Millenniumbcp


----------



## thouofaninch (Apr 13, 2012)

Great - thanks for all the info CM.


----------

